# Flippinout Maxim Poly Review



## Biohazurd (Jan 18, 2014)

Just received my Flippinout maxim poly yesterday in the mail with 4 pounds of 3/8 and 5/16 steel. I am extremely impressed with this product. It is my second slingshot, the first being a daisy b52. It comes standard with 2040 Dankung looped tubes. I wasn't sure if I was going to like the Dankung loops but after putting about 250 rounds of steel I am quite impressed. My accuracy has gone through the roof since switching to this style slingshot and tubes. I am consistently hitting 12 ounce cans at 12 yards, which I was having a bit more trouble doing with my daisy.

Like said on the simple shot website the polymer is virtually unbreakable. This is a slingshot that I think will be in my possession for the remainder of my life. Thanks Dan and everyone else at simple-shot/flippinout slingshots for making an inexpensive, accurate and well built slingshot that will bring me a lifetime of joy!

One question though what Dangkung looped set up would be best for tossing 45-50 cal lead balls? I would be interested in seeing if one of the Dankung set ups would be a logical choice for rabbit and squirrel hunting. Thanks

Charles Buckland

Please excuse the cruddy pictures as I do not have a smartphone or digital camera so I took them on my webcam.


----------



## Biohazurd (Jan 18, 2014)

For some reason I posted a thanks to Dan and everyone else at flippinout slingshots. My bad Nathan I blame it on a few too many brews the night of my post.


----------



## DarrinGlennCook (Jan 5, 2013)

Nice...


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Nice. How smooth are the forks??


----------



## ShadyBeach (May 28, 2014)

Oh and looped 1745's will be your best choice for 44cal+ lead!

Brian


----------



## Amarsbar (Aug 23, 2014)

yup looped 1745s are great


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Biohazurd, I'm in Longmont Colorado. Where are you? I'm looking to get a club going. Interested? Hit me up.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Im considering the smallest one in the maxim line . I like the price .


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

namazu said:


> Im considering the smallest one in the maxim line . I like the price .


I've the Maxim Champ, and after defeating the slick poly using 3M Vetrap* on the handle and finger placements, I love it!

* Modifications forum, under post "Slippery", see my post of 11/7/2014 THWACK!'s Gripability Update/Upgrade.

Price is great. ss is great, very light and portable.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks Thwack looks like ill be adding another one to thee stall. It really is a cool s.s. and i will checkout your thread.


----------

